

Stop Marketing, Start Selling - gsaines
http://www.georgesaines.com/?p=709

======
betelnut
This is incorrect. Marketing isn't just "selling without accountability" -
marketing is an omnipresent (to varying degrees) feature of business, from
product development to launch and popularization.

